# Hello from Turi



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all 

I haven’t been on here for such a long time – let’s just say that life took over. I lost my job and finding a new one took up a lot of my time and energy. But then on a much more positive note, Marcus proposed . Hurrah! He popped the question on a family break to the Peak District – it was so special. We are getting married in November this year and have been thinking hard about how we can involve Saffi…! 

I hope you are all well? I have browsed through recent posts and have really enjoyed looking at pics and reading updates. I’d love to hear from you all! 

Saffi is thriving – I cannot believe that she turned a year on the 1st of January. My baby is a baby no more . I am proud to say that she has turned out to be an affectionate, playful, inquisitive and intelligent dog with a tiny streak of mischievousness which I pretend to get cross about but secretly love! You can read more about Saffi on my blog which I recently updated: http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/. 

We have been in touch with Saffi’s breeder, Broadreach Dogs, and she is planning a litter later this spring. I am trying to convince my parents to get Saffi a little friend…! I would have no hesitation going back to Anne – I believe Saffi’s temperament is in part down to Anne’s selective breeding and her dogs are all just lovely. 

Unfortunately not all Cockapoo breeders can be described in the same way – read about Ann’s horrendous experience with Jandaz: http://farmsofshame.wordpress.com/2013/01/22/jandaz-puppy-bellas-story/. It breaks my heart that Janice has bred some bitches back-to-back and I can’t imagine the conditions they have to bear too . Jandaz dog owners – this is a tricky question because understandably you love your Jandaz dog irrespective of its start in life – but how does this article make you feel? 

Am I alone in thinking that Janice should not be a dog breeder and that ILMC Cockapoo owners could do their bit by spreading the word so that people think twice about getting their dog from her? 

Turi x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Congratulations! How exciting for you! What a terribly sad story about that poor little pup, heartbreaking. N x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Turi

I was walking in St Albans at the weekend with some ILMC friends and we came across another cockapoo - I told the others she looked just like your Saffi and sure enough after speaking to the dogs owner she was Broadreach dog...she was a lovely little thing and enjoyed a run around with all our dogs

Pleased you have found yourself a new job!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Unfortunately not all Cockapoo breeders can be described in the same way – read about Ann’s horrendous experience with Jandaz: http://farmsofshame.wordpress.com/2013/01/22/jandaz-puppy-bellas-story/. It breaks my heart that Janice has bred some bitches back-to-back and I can’t imagine the conditions they have to bear too . Jandaz dog owners – this is a tricky question because understandably you love your Jandaz dog irrespective of its start in life – but how does this article make you feel?


To answer your question, purely as a Jandaz dog owner, and after my own personal experience with buying a poorly/nervous puppy and stories of others that I have heard ... it makes me feel sickened. I too noticed that Janice admitted in comments on that website that she bred a number of her bitches back to back over a number of years!

So glad you have another job now Turi, hope to see you soon. x


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Turi 

Me again!

Firstly to say I have the same birthday as Saffi but I am only 34

Secondly congrats on getting married - the computer software the perfect table friend is an absolute must - will save you hours of cutting out tables, chairs and people - worth more than the £20 http://www.perfecttableplan.com/

Thirdly - congrats on new job....

Best

Joan x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Colin, 

Delighted to hear you met another Broadreach Dog! How are your lovely two? Thank you to you and Sue for listening to my work rants the last time I saw you both, it was a great help to have you both as a sounding board.

Sue, thank you for your comment. Maisie is so well loved and cared for now x

Joan, you must be a woman after my own heart... I LOVE geeky software!!! Thank you x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Some statistics of Jandaz's breeding activities:

http://farmsofshame.wordpress.com/2013/02/22/jandaz-the-statistics-of-shame/


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Turi said:


> Some statistics of Jandaz's breeding activities:
> 
> http://farmsofshame.wordpress.com/2013/02/22/jandaz-the-statistics-of-shame/


This is very sad. I was just looking at her site. You , well I, would never guess from the site. 
I love Saffi and the blog.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree Donna, very sad. 

Delighted to hear you enjoyed the blog!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Turi it's so nice to hear from you. I've often peeked at your blog so will take another peek if you've updated it. I've been really busy too and find it harder to keep up with many of the posts. Congratulations on your wedding too!

My only experience of Jandaz is that my breeder told me that she had bought her breeding bitch from there (her testimonial is on their website) but her two litters produced some unusual looking throwbacks and Biscuit was one of them. I spent months worrying that something was wrong with his development but after so many people asking me if he was a bichon mix, I took a DNA test and sure enough it indicated that his mother was in fact a cockachon and not a cockapoo, which if you saw Biscuit you would agree with as he looks physically very much like a bichon. Biscuit's father is a poodle and I now know a number of Biscuit's half-siblings through this same poodle and the litters were all perfectly normal looking. More worrying is that Biscuit's litter brother is now being advertised as a cockapoo stud, so the original source of the dishonesty, whoever and wherever that may be, is going to be carried on throughout many future cockapoo litters and many unsuspecting bitch owners are going to get unwelcome surprises when yet more throwbacks occur. No doubt they too will be making enquiries and questioning the honesty of the breeding line and its pedigree paperwork.

I love Biscuit regardless, but somewhere along his breeding line something has happened that is just so wrong!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Jane, 

SO lovely to hear from you - I've missed you! 

How is beautiful Biscuit? And Honey - just look at her picture, she has changed so much! Is she everything you hoped for?

Your story is just so sad... is the owner of Biscuit's littermate aware?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Turi
Welcome back. Congratulation on your Wedding plans, I bet you already have lots of spread sheets on the go. Glad you now have another job, you went through a tough time.

No personal knowledge of Jandaz, but have heard loads.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Turi

Honey is growing into a true young lady now. She has just had her first season and seems to be settling well. After coming to us practically 'bombproof' (your expression!) she suddenly hit a very nervy patch to indoor noises at around 5 months. This was most probably my fault as I've been doing up a cottage as a holiday let and have been taking them in the car with lots of other DIY things that have clanked around and made a noise. Then a box of glass bottles tipped over that I was taking to the recycling bin and made quite a noise! Not surprisingly, she was nervous and still is about getting in the car. However, she is very sweet and full of energy on walks. I'd love her to be a bit naughty at times too but that might just come with time and confidence. 

I'm not aware of any of Biscuit's littermates knowing anything but am surprised if they haven't thought things a little strange! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Julie! I have such a name for myself as being a spread sheet geek!  But yes, there are one or two... How are you? How is lovely Millie? 

Sorry to hear that Honey has been a bit nervous about noises… there were things that Saffi was nervous about (the hoover) and we just did it again and again and made it into a game until she lost her nerves. That said, I suppose dogs are like people and will have their little idiosyncrasies! Re her being more naughty… be careful what you wish for! Saffi can be a little monkey – she loves emptying the bins upstairs and bangs around really loudly so that we come upstairs to ‘tell her off’. She has us well trained… 

Have you been tempted to tell the owner of Biscuit’s littermate what you have uncovered?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I've been tempted as I've been in contact with one of them but they have one of the more normal looking ones and seem very happy with their puppy so I didn't want to cause any upset. I would have just liked to have know the true story of how it all happened as I have no idea of half of Biscuit's true heritage, although the truth might make scary reading! x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Turi

Congratualtions on both your new job and forthcoming marriage. I'm sure you will find something special for Saffi on your wedding day.

Love Kaye


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Turi, Glad things are going well for you with Saffi and the news of your engagement. Perhaps you could teach Saffi to carry the end of your dress - mind you she may think a quick game of tug would be fun!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm good thanks Turi, all happy in my world.

Millie is lovely, now a 2yrs old. A lovely cheeky madam with such a great personality. A true cockapoo.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations on the engagement and the new job! Are you still in construction or have you had a change of industry with the job? Hard to believe Saffy is over a year old now as I remember you waiting to choose her!! X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Having a wonderful time at crufts and popped down to the computer to have a quick look on here and what do i find,yet another witch hunt.Unless you have a personel bad experience with a breeder please do not copy and paste a thread you have only heard about through someone else and lets be honest one happens to be another breeder that has got some weird grudge against them and that was before this rather strange story that seems to have grown arms and legs along the way.Nervous puppies can appear in a litter of confident ones with friendly confident parents,most of the witch hunters are breeders,most with very little experience but all i can say is no one knows first hand that any of this is true so until you do you are breaking the law and if you do have a problem do it the proper way and do not post any more silly posts on what used to be a lovely forum,im sick of it!!!!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mandy - can you read what you wrote and see if you can make it a bit clearer? I don't really understand. I'm not sure what you mean by 'witch hunt', nor what you mean about breeder grudges. 

I certainly did not intend to personally offend anyone on here. I have a healthy happy Cockapoo that had a positive sound start in life, as every dog should. I cannot understand why trying to highlight questionable breeding practices can be deemed a bad thing - surely we all want the same thing - healthy, happy dogs?

I will ask Karen to lock this post - it's a shame that people cannot air their views calmly but I don't want my post to cause any unnecessary drama.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

For as long as i can remember this breeder has had quite a lot of abuse from the other breeder who i do not need to name.No one actually knows what is true and what is not so to post something on this forum about something you dont actually know first hand is true is actually slander.The puppy that story is about was apparently nervous,ok that part might be true but i know lots of jandaz dogs( 2 are clients of mine and one belongs to a very good friend0 all have fab natures,so now we have got that part clear do you have any proof of anything else? no you dont and its pretty obvious thats the reason you came back on here.turi its not fair unless you actually have a problem with this breeder yourself,who gives you the right to come on here and post a blog that doesnt even look like a proper site slendering someone without any proof!! im not going to argue about it,i just do not think its fair!


----------



## mandye (Apr 12, 2012)

I've just comeback on this site after a very long time away, I left previously because I found some of the comments judgemental, all I wanted to do was speak with other owners of gorgeous Cockapoo and I happened along posts which were not nice ad quite slanderous. However after comming back on again I find this thread... I bought my puppy from the breeder concerned in 2009 and I can honestly say she one of the best things I ever did. I was vetted asking about my family life, job etc and was advised that they would look at the character of the pups and advise me throughout the process. I had numerous photos and updates and when the time came to meet my new addition in person I was blown away. I continue to be blown away...everyone who meets her falls in love with her, she is so gentle and calm and fits in my with my family and other dogs perfectly. I can only say that the experience I had with the breeder in question was a good one. Please unless you know personally keep your opinions to yourself. Thank you....I probably won't visit this site for another 6 months now...such a shame.....


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Mandym, your posts are quite confusing. You talk about "the other breeder" but no breeder has posted on this thread. You say no-one has personal first hand knowledge, but actually 2 of us do who have posted. We all have freedom of speech and Turi has every right to post what she wants ... and the moderators are there to decide if it's acceptable or not. And of course you don't mention the admitted back to back breeding! 

I agree there have been good and bad experiences from this breeder, but you should let people with different opinions have their say sometimes!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am unfortunately going to close this now. Those figures in that document have no argument or defence.


----------

